# Manor In The devon Fields



## GlitterDust (May 11, 2014)

* Amazing Manor i visited in the Devonian fields*


derelict manor <3 by GlitterDustDancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

old lamp by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

Untitled by 
glittterdustdancing, on Flickr

_*more pics on flickr *_


----------



## krela (May 11, 2014)

Getting there, but you forgot to change the size as it said on the instructions, these are too small to see!

Also there is an edit button you can use to edit the post rather than having to start all over again. It's at the bottom right of your posts, next to the quote and thank buttons.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 11, 2014)

A small mistake, but you have some nice images here, keep up the good work. Your 'Flickr' account certainly shows that you are really interested and into photography. Some images are very reminiscent in content and style to photographs a group of us were making good money with in the late 60's - early 70's. A nice but sad reminder to me of how 'PC' and 'up tight' things have become these days.


----------



## krela (May 11, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A nice but sad reminder to me of how 'PC' and 'up tight' things have become these days.



Sorry but this particular statement is rubbish. You obviously just don't move in circles where you come across stuff like that much anymore as the internet is full of it. 

I agree that your photos have a lovely feel though GlitterDust.


----------



## Steve197 (May 11, 2014)

This is great! I need to try and find this now


----------



## Collingwood (May 11, 2014)

Steve197 said:


> This is great! I need to try and find this now



Not that hard to find mate. 5 mins on google maps and bingo....

May pop along and have a gander myself if you fancy some compnay?


----------



## LittleOz (May 11, 2014)

Fab looking location. Good to see you dressed in suitable ppe for the occasion


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 11, 2014)

Fantastic. Shame I live so far. I'd have loved to see this. You and your friend dont look like typical explorers  Loving the socks!!


----------



## krela (May 11, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> Loving the socks!!



Haha I noticed the mo-socks too.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2014)

Interesting looking building,great images thanks for showing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Although tiny, the pics look fantastic, would love to see them full size (800px)! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (May 12, 2014)

Great set of pics. what a find.Thanks for sharing


----------



## GlitterDust (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I'll have to insure full size images next time !


----------



## PageOne (May 26, 2014)

Love this house

The girl exploring in her socks is cool, something I would do!


----------

